# Moving to Dubai - advice?



## welrifai (Jan 28, 2008)

After having been in the UK for the last 14 months (and the US prior to that), it is likely that I'm moving to Dubai in March.

I'm trying to find out what income I would need to maintain my current standard of living. I am single 26 year old male and will be taking a regional management position for a Silicon Valley company.

Current situation in London, England
=====================================
Income: £120,000/year
Housing: 1 bedroom flat in Islington
Automobile: None
Savings: £20,000 (only 3 years out of Uni...)


Desired situation in Dubai
=====================================
Housing: 1 bedroom flat in Jumeirah Palms, or somewhere walking distance to the shore. Should have a pool and gym. Close to Dubai Internet City, where I'll be working.
Automobile: Porsche Boxster or similar

Can you give me some idea what this type of lifestyle requires in terms of income? Is it true that rents are usually paid up front for the year? Are flats rented with/without furniture? Can you think of any "surprise" expenses I will incur that aren't typical in the UK or US?

Drop me an email at welrifai [at] gmail [dot] com.
Thanks!

Wael


----------



## foxy (Jan 28, 2008)

1 bed flat will cost you around 90k aed 
Porsche boxter will cost you on finance around 3000aed per month, 500aed per year registration fee, and 5% of the cars value in insurance


----------

